# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El consumo de agua ha caído en Barcelona, pero no los precios

## Embalses

*El consumo de agua ha caído en Barcelona, pero no los precios*

 			20MINUTOS.ES. 12.11.2008

   Los habitantes y empresas han consumido hasta un 11% menos de agua.El consumo pasó de 193  l por habitante y día en 2003 a 172 l en 2007.Los habitantes del área metropolitana son los más ahorradores.



    			 			    Los habitantes y empresas del área metropolitana de Barcelona han consumido *hasta un 11% menos de agua*, incluso antes de la fase más dura de las restricciones por la sequía, según la  Agrupació de Serveis d'Aigua de Catalunya. 
Los habitantes del área metropolitana son los más ahorradores
El consumo total (doméstico y industrial) en el área metropolitana pasó de 193 litros por habitante y día en 2003 a 172 litros en 2007.El descenso en el conjunto de Catalunya sólo fue del 1%, pasando de 214 a 212 litros. *A nivel doméstico*, los habitantes del área metropolitana son los más ahorradores, ya que el consumo pasó de 127 a 114 litros por habitante y día, con un descenso del 10%. En el *resto de Catalunya*, el consumo se mantuvo en 147 litros. Pese al menor consumo, los precios se han incrementado en cinco céntimos por metro cúbico, pasando de 0,73 a 0,78 euros.



http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4282...nsumo/precios/

----------

